# Staff Shooters WANTED for NEW! 2014 Bras Knuckles & Dragon release aids



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LiveforArchery (Apr 30, 2009)

Any pics of the aluminum brite dip?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

LiveforArchery said:


> Any pics of the aluminum brite dip?


It will be about 3 wks...we are leaving for Fla. and Vegas in the morning. Be back Feb. 11th


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

The way your post shows up in the forum is kinda funny.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

I would love to shoot one of these for free. I see a lot of people everyday and live in a big hunting community. I could market your product like crazy in WV.

Mike


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Wv helium said:


> I would love to shoot one of these for free. I see a lot of people everyday and live in a big hunting community. I could market your product like crazy in WV.
> 
> Mike


Come to Louisville Ky. this weekend and you can try one for FREE at the NFAA Nationals.!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## trinidadromz (Mar 22, 2014)

If there was a way to get one for free I'd love to shoot for you, I run a league of over 120 people every Saturday and they'd all love it, it'd really get you a lot of more buisness


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

trinidadromz said:


> If there was a way to get one for free I'd love to shoot for you, I run a league of over 120 people every Saturday and they'd all love it, it'd really get you a lot of more buisness


There is a way...send us a resume with a list of all the National Pro Division Shoots you have won and we will check them out and I'm pretty sure we could get you one for FREE!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Now available in CHROME!!! ONLY $10 Extra!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

